# Brauche Hilfe! von Dezimal auf Binär rechnen, von Binär auf Dezimal,  von Dezimal auf Hexadezimal



## APL (22. Nov 2010)

Also, ich hab in der Schule Programmieren wo wir in der Sprache Java Programmieren. Da ich noch am anfang bin programmieren wir mit bluej.
Ich hab als HÜ ne Aufgabenstellung bekommen: Das Programm muss von Dezimal auf Binär rechnen, von Binär auf Dezimal.
von Dezimal auf Hexadezimal, von Hexadezimal auf Dezimal.
von Dezimal auf Oktal, von Oktal auf Hexadezimal.

Ich muss da was mit ner switch anweisung machen, da ich überhaupt nicht durchblicke hoffe ich dass ihr mir helfen könnt !

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Vorraus !

Gruß Alex*


----------



## maki (22. Nov 2010)

Was hast du denn bereits?
Ist dir die Forenuntertitel aufgefallen? 



> Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben, aber wir helfen dabei



Der Threadtitel ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz...


----------



## APL (22. Nov 2010)

Könnt ihr mir nicht einaml den anfang erklären hab keinen plan was ich machen soll


----------



## XHelp (22. Nov 2010)

Weißt du denn, wie man von Dezimal zu Binär kommt?


----------



## madboy (22. Nov 2010)

Ein Anfang (trotz Titel und Planlosigkeit): Convert Decimal to Octal,Decimal to Octal Conversion,Decimal to Oct


----------



## APL (22. Nov 2010)

madboy hat gesagt.:


> Ein Anfang (trotz Titel und Planlosigkeit): Convert Decimal to Octal,Decimal to Octal Conversion,Decimal to Oct



Ich Danke dir aber ich muss halt was mit ner switch anweisung machen :rtfm:


----------



## APL (22. Nov 2010)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Weißt du denn, wie man von Dezimal zu Binär kommt?



Ich weiß nur den rechengang: /2 und dann den rest von oben nach unten anschreiben


----------



## XHelp (22. Nov 2010)

Was genau sollst du denn mit switch machen? Wie lautet die konkrete Aufgabenstellung?


----------



## APL (22. Nov 2010)

Also ich als erstes muss ich im programm (ich benutzte bluej) auswählen können was ich rechen will, also wenn ich jetzt zum bsp. 1 drücke das ich dann ne dezimal zahl eingeben muss und dass das programm dann die dezimalzahl in Binär, Oktal und Hexadezimal ausgibt. Genau dass soll ich mit einer switch anweisung hinbekommen nach der switch eine if, bin mir nicht sicher da ich überhapt nicht durchblick ;(


----------



## XHelp (22. Nov 2010)

Hört sich verdächtig nicht nach der *konkreten* Aufgabenstellung an.
Müsst ihr die Umwandlung selber machen? Oder könnte ihr die Methode von madboy's Link nehmen?

Schreib am Anfang einfach ein Programm, welche eine Zahl einließt


----------



## APL (22. Nov 2010)

Also das programm muss die zahlen umrechen ( wie oben beschrieben) und der Benutzer muss die zahlen selber eingeben


----------



## ARadauer (22. Nov 2010)

APL hat gesagt.:


> Also das programm muss die zahlen umrechen ( wie oben beschrieben) und der Benutzer muss die zahlen selber eingeben



ja dann schreib mal ein Programm, das eine Zahl einließt, dann versuch mal mit papier und bleistifft von dec auf hex und von hex auf dec zu rechnen... 

und heul hier nicht rum, das hilft dir gar nix...

btw... das mit switcht würd ich nicht so machen... aber nja wenn sichs die lehrer einbilden....


----------



## ARadauer (22. Nov 2010)

ich würd das so machen...
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/108689-dezimal-hexadezimal.html#post697437


----------

